# New Trailer Jack Wheel



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I added this on my previous rig, so I thought I would do the same with the new trailer. The hard plastic jack tires are just about impossible to roll across my brick paver driveway. So, I found this wheel on Amazon ($31.58) and had a friend fabricate a new mount (bottle of Crown and $20). Rolls like a champ now!

Steelex D2581 Swivel Heavy Duty Industrial 8" Wheel


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Too late now... .but there's an easier way... Trailer jacks, like trailers themselves... come in all different sizes. Most of what you see on any trailer is the absolute minimum you can get by with. I long ago learned to replace the factory jack on a new trailer with one meant for a much heavier trailer (usually one rated for 3500 pounds...). You'll find it will last forever and you'll actually be able to move your trailer much easier. The plus is that all you're doing is un-bolting the "cheapie" and then bolting on what you really need... No welding or anything...


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Great upgrade! I used the same wheel to replace my Fulton wheel as well and it’s so nice to actually be able to push the trailer around the driveway with ease. I did not use a custom mount and bolted direct to my jack on mine, but that aluminum mount is nice!


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Love it, thanks for sharing!


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Nice mod. Will have to save this.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

In my mind this is a safety upgrade. I almost lost some toes when a plastic wheel slid over my flip flops trying to spin the boat into a tight parking spot.


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

lemaymiami said:


> Too late now... .but there's an easier way... Trailer jacks, like trailers themselves... come in all different sizes. Most of what you see on any trailer is the absolute minimum you can get by with. I long ago learned to replace the factory jack on a new trailer with one meant for a much heavier trailer (usually one rated for 3500 pounds...). You'll find it will last forever and you'll actually be able to move your trailer much easier. The plus is that all you're doing is un-bolting the "cheapie" and then bolting on what you really need... No welding or anything...


The wheel above is actually a caster wheel with bearings (in the top section where it bolts on) to aid in the maneuverability of turning the wheel on the move. Far superior to any other trailer jack wheel that I have used to date IMO. I have to push my 18' skiff into my garage on an angle so it involves move movement off the vehicle than most I would say for moving a trailer around.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

PVredfisher said:


> The wheel above is actually a caster wheel with bearings (in the top section where it bolts on) to aid in the maneuverability of turning the wheel on the move. Far superior to any other trailer jack wheel that I have used to date IMO. I have to push my 18' skiff into my garage on an angle so it involves move movement off the vehicle than most I would say for moving a trailer around.


Me too! Also has a grease fitting.


----------



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

PVredfisher said:


> Great upgrade! I used the same wheel to replace my Fulton wheel as well and it’s so nice to actually be able to push the trailer around the driveway with ease. I did not use a custom mount and bolted direct to my jack on mine, but that aluminum mount is nice!
> 
> View attachment 166772


How did you bolt it directly to the jack? I can’t seem to get the bolt off the wheel mount.


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

dhenderson said:


> How did you bolt it directly to the jack? I can’t seem to get the bolt off the wheel mount.


I cut the bolt off the new wheel, working from the wheel side ( bolt shown below), to use the Fulton bolt to install. When you remove this bolt/nut the bearings are loose in the housing so be careful or you will have to place them back in the mount by hand before install.


----------



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

PVredfisher said:


> I cut the bolt off the new wheel, working from the wheel side ( bolt shown below), to use the Fulton bolt to install. When you remove this bolt/nut the bearings are loose in the housing so be careful or you will have to place them back in the mount by hand before install.
> View attachment 177772
> 
> 
> View attachment 177772


Thanks, appreciate it.


----------

